# Yaks at nights - lights & the law



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

I was wondering if somebody could tell me (or point me to the relevant website) the law regarding kayaks on the water after sunset, is lighting a legal requirement? Because of where I live I'm primarily interested in NSW and Vic legislation.

I know lights are required by law on stinkers, but am unsure of the situation with yaks.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

In NSW you must have a white light that is visible from all directions.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Not sure about down there but on the Brissie river we have to have lights on our rowing boats in the morning. Water police do spot checks and hand out fines. I run flashing white lights all round and Ive been hit by a speedboat once and survived.

I realise you are only interested in the law but having been hit once myself I gotta say, I reckon the fine would hurt the least. :shock: :wink: 

awesome lights here. http://www.lightstheway.com/strobe_ligh ... _led_xenon. Hobie make a top quality one too.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

My understanding of NSW regs are:

Rowing/Paddle Vessels - Such craft _must _have a torch or lantern ready to display in time to prevent a collision. Craft that are more than 4 metres long _should _exhibit two all-round lights either continuous, or combination of continuous and flashing white lights, positioned at either end. (NSW Boating Handbook) http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/sbh/nav_night.html#bright

I use a headlamp (which I can set to continuous or flashing - and which I use to see what I'm doing) and I also have a torch ready to shine in the direction of any approaching craft. I also rely on my GPS to safely arrive back at launch spot after dark.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks guys - I'm certainly planning to be safe, just checking on the regs to ensure I meet those requirements also. Sounds as if the law in this regard is very much a minimum standard.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

And so the plot thickens!! The way the legislation is written certainly makes it difficult to determine exactly what your legal obligations are.
My reading of it is that *when underway* paddle/row vessel operators *MUST *(legal requirement) have a torch ready to display. 
Paddle/row vessels over 4 meters *SHOULD *(suggestion) have two all round lights positioned at either end of the boat.

_Rowing/Paddle Vessels: Such craft must have a torch or lantern ready to display in time to prevent a collision. Craft that are more than 4 metres long should exhibit two all-round lights either continuous, or combination of continuous and fl ashing white lights, positioned at either end._

It would seem inconsistent if a yak was required to have an all-round white light (or two of them in the case of yaks over 4 meters) when sail craft under 7 meters, or sail craft being rowed are only required to have a torch or lantern (as a minimum)
_Sailing vessels under seven metres - Sailing vessels of less than seven metres in length, or vessels being rowed, shall exhibit the lights required for sailing vessels over seven metres. If not they should have ready use of an electric torch or lighted lantern showing a white light which shall be exhibited in sufficient time to prevent collision._

When *at anchor* I read that *all* craft, including yaks, are required to display an "all round white light".
_Power and sailing vessels at anchor: Vessels less than 50 metres in length at anchor, shall exhibit an all round white light placed where it may be well seen. Anchor lights must always be shown from sunset to sunrise._
So while this applies to power/sail vessels, earlier in the page (referring to all vessels) it states that: _ If you anchor at night, show an all-round white light where it can best be seen._

I'd be very grateful for links to any threads where people discuss being fined for improper lighting and what the officer fining them indicated they needed to do in order to comply with the legislation.


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

I've made my "light on a stick" setup with a length of 20mm conduit about 5 feet long with my Tektite LED in teh top of it. That slides into the crate behind me giving plenty of visual light for other people to see me but not a lot to see by.
Headlamp is a given for me and I've got a set of Nav lights, Red/Green from the Bow with a suction cup (that won't stick to the textured finish of the yak) so I'm looking at a way to mount them when needed.

Depending on the colour of your Yak, a dolphin torch in the rear hatch lights up the back like a beacon...might not be so good for the fish through. I've put a post with some average camers phone pics



BJM said:


> Watch this space...
> Red's idea is a pearler ! I turned off all the lighs in the garage and put a dolphin torch in the rear hatch of the Kingy. took ook a photo with the flash off while on the phone to Yakn00b....so excuse the quality...
> 
> The one I'm planning will be 2 x Dolphin torches with a central remote switch (just a hack from the switches to another switch) not sure how I'll make it w/proof, but I can't see it being 100% important as it will only be in the yak when it's a dark trip
> ...


----------



## Nhibbo (Mar 15, 2009)

I've mounted a removable 8X LED light into the rear hatch cover of my yum yum yellow outback and run it off 2 6V drycell batteries in series. Works very well and tends to twinkle as you bob about as each LED faces the viewer directly. I also bought a cheap battery powered lantern which I place inside the hull and it lights the whole boat up like a giant Xmas tree bauble.
Probably detracts from catch rates of some species but tends to draw others in closer. To other boaters though it's very hard to miss and with my headlight on as well.....so far so good. The extra advantage is that it makes for tying knots much easier with the backlighting. I run the fish finder off the same batteries and only need to replace them every 6 months. Was a bit worried about internal resistance soaking up the battery life, but hasn't happened. Batteries are placed in the rear hatch tackle box.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

In W.A a lot of our fishing is at night for Snapper, folks have tried all sorts of lights,,the best ones i have seen are called Teklites,,by far the best and brightess i have seen.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

BJM said:


> I've made my "light on a stick" setup with a length of 20mm conduit about 5 feet long with my Tektite LED in teh top of it. That slides into the crate behind me giving plenty of visual light for other people to see me but not a lot to see by.
> Headlamp is a given for me and I've got a set of Nav lights, Red/Green from the Bow with a suction cup (that won't stick to the textured finish of the yak) so I'm looking at a way to mount them when needed.
> 
> Depending on the colour of your Yak, a dolphin torch in the rear hatch lights up the back like a beacon...might not be so good for the fish through. I've put a post with some average camers phone pics
> ...


Thats AWESOME going to play with that idea very soon!


----------

